# mac et tomtom



## fastdoctor (5 Janvier 2009)

j ai un macbook et un tomtom go 500
avec tiger , pas de souci, il etait reconnu des la connection
depuis que j ai installe leopard , le tomtom ne veut plus apparaitre sur le bureau en le connectant
je l ai essaye sur un autre ordi, pas de souci
le pb vient de l ordi
une idee?


----------



## Gidéhef (5 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que dans les Préférences du Finder, tu as bien coché toutes les cases des éléments à afficher sur le bureau ? En particulier, celle des disques externes ?


----------



## fastdoctor (5 Janvier 2009)

merci de ton interet pour ma question
oui, j ai coche les 4 cases dont disque externe
sous les 4 cases a cocher, il y a un intitule " les nouvelles fenetres du finder ouvrent " et la j ai affiche depart
ca a voir qqchose
la seule case non cochee est " toujours ouvir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenetre"
il faut cocher?


----------



## Gidéhef (6 Janvier 2009)

Si je relie mon Tomtom sur une prise USB et que je lui demande de se connecter, alors que TomTomHOME n'est pas ouvert, il apparait sur le bureau comme un disque externe.
Mais normalement, tu devrais l'utiliser au travers de la version la plus récente de l'application TomTomHOME qui devrait le reconnaitre.

Si tu veux savoir si le Mac voit le TomTom, va dans menu Pomme, A propos de ce Mac, onglet Plus d'infos..., puis Matériel et USB : là apparaissent tous les matériels connectés sur le réseau USB de ton Mac.


----------



## fastdoctor (7 Janvier 2009)

merci des infos
j ai telecharge la derniere version de tomom home sans souci
j ai connecte le gps sur un port usb et j ai verifie comme tu m as explique, et sur materiel RAID, raucun appareil n est detecte
j ai essaye sur le 2eme port usb idem
j ai connecte le tomtom sur un autre ordi ( pc) , et il est reconnu 
qu en penser?
comment fonctionne tomtom home pour connecter le gps?
faut il reinitailiser les autorisations pour ce defaut?


----------



## Gidéhef (7 Janvier 2009)

Normalement, si tu connectes le TomTom sur un port USB et que tu le démarres, le GPS commence par reconnaitre ton ordinateur et te demandes si tu veux te connecter. Si tu acceptes, la carte SD du TomTom apparait sur le bureau du Mac comme un disque externe, au même titre qu'une clé USB.
Si ça ne marche pas sur ce Mac et que ça fonctionne sur un autre ordinateur, ce sont les ports USB de ton Mac qui semblent être en cause. Mais là, aucun autre périphérique USB ne devrait être reconnu par le Mac. Qu'en est-il, si tu branches une clé USB, une imprimante, un clavier, une tablette graphique, un disque externe, où que sais-je encore... sur un de tes ports USB ? Si un autre appareil fonctionne, il faut chercher du côté du cable ! Sinon, il n'y a rien à faire dans le système Mac OS qui reconnait le TomTom comme un périphérique banal.
Après, pour que les mises à jour puissent se faire, il faut que cet appareil soit enregistré chez TomTom sous son code de produit, mais c'est autre chose !


----------



## fastdoctor (8 Janvier 2009)

les ports usb sont bons , je connecte regulierement ipod , iphone et imprimante sans probleme
pour le cordon, il m a servi pour le connecter a un autre ordi et ca a marche , donc c est bon
je vais essayer de connecter un autre tomtom a mon ordi pour voir si ca fonctionne
faut il parametrer tomtom home avant de connecter le gps
avant de le telecharger, quand je connectais le gps, il apparaissait sur le finder comme un dde,en cliquant sur l icone, je pouvais acceder au contenu
maintenant avec tomtom home, faut il lancer l application avant?


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Janvier 2009)

En général, je lance TomTomHOME d'abord, puis je connecte le Tomtom. L'application reconnait le GPS comme tel et se connecte alors sur mon compte sur le site du constructeur et vérifie que le code de produit du TomTom est bien celui qui a été enregistré à la mise en route de l'appareil. Si la procédure est bonne, il me propose les mises à jour qui correspondent à mes abonnements !

Mais je ne suis pas certain que l'ordre de connexion ait de l'importance. Cependant, TomTomHOME se plante quelquefois, même si ça va mieux avec les versions les plus récentes.


----------



## Marc1712 (13 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème similaire dirait-on.

Lorsque je branche le tomtom il démarre sans afficher l'écran de choix.
J'ai essayé sur un autre Mac => idem

avant cela marchait bien.
Je n'ai pas fait de synchro depuis 2 mois environ.

Auriez-vous trouvé une piste ?

amicalement

Marc


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2009)

Et ta version de TomTom Home est à jour...


----------



## Marc1712 (18 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et ta version de TomTom Home est à jour...



Bonjour Divoli,

Je suis sur Mac
la *version* de Tomtom Home est la :
2.7.0.527

Est ce bien la *dernière* ?


------------------------------------
*Tests* supplémentaires effectués :

- Quand je branche le TomTom sur un autre Mac (*Macbook*) il n'est pas reconnu
- J'ai également branché le TomTom directement avec un *cable mini usb* => pas reconnu non plus.

*Avant* cela marchait parfaitement.
Je ne sais ce qui a été la cause de cette anomailie.

Si vous avez des pistes... 
Merci.

Marc


----------



## Marc1712 (4 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

problème résolu en réinitialisant le Tomtom.

Il est à nouveau reconnu.

Merci


@+

Marc


----------

